# Bosch 4100 - 95% improvement!



## AmishElectricCo (Jan 3, 2018)

Being a hand tool woodworker, I don't use a table saw often, but it's still nice to have. The only problem is, we hand tool guys don't have much in the way of dust collection because it's not really needed. I have the saw hooked up to my handmade Dust Deputy cart, but the results are less than stellar. Sure, it catches all the dust that used to shoot out the port, but a lot of dust still gets in the air and especially on the floor.

Today I decided to open a can of worms and see if I could make an improvement. 

*Pic #2:*
Here is the culprit. As you can see, there's a large gap (almost 2") between the dust collection shroud and the bottom of the table. There needs to be a gap here for when you tilt the blade to anything other than 90 degrees. To date, I've never done anything other than 90 degree cuts, but I wanted to find a solution that would still allow me to tilt the blade if I needed to.

*Pic #3:*
This is a piece of PVC belting. Many moons ago, I assembled conveyor systems for a living and I lined my tool box drawers with this stuff. I stole some from my tool box and cut it to size. Then, I scored some lines to add a bit of flex near the top. The belting is rigid enough to hold its shape, especially a small piece like this.

*Pic #4:*
The shroud back in place with belting attached with Gorilla Tape. I doubt I'll ever need to add a more permanent fix, this is plenty strong. I'll add some rivets if the tape ever gives out. The belting presses against the underside of the table and seals off most of the gap. There's enough flexibility that I still have full 45 degree range of motion of the blade.

After a trial run, I'm very happy with the results. No, this doesn't get all the dust - but it's a huge improvement. There's enough suction for the Dust Deputy to do it's job and keep dust out of the air. A bit of dust still gets on the floor, but for an hour's work, I'll take it.


----------

